# Help! Trying to ship an electric bike from Tokyo to Canada



## momofone

Hello Expats!

I have a Panasonic Gyutto Annys Electric bike from Japan and the bike made it back to Canada but not the battery. Its a Li-ion 25.2 V 8.9 Ah battery. its looking very very costly to get it shipped. Has anyone ever shipped Li-ion batteries while moving. This could include electric car batteries ect. I'm looking for help or info.
I have learned that I need a third party to package it in a Hazmat box and fill the paper work. Tips on shipping companies in Tokyo could be helpful. I have no idea what a third party shipping company could be called in Japanese. Or anyone with experience shipping batteries home from Japan. Li-ion batteries are ubiquitous and in everything so we all have moved them at some point. But this one has gotten snagged. Its classified as dangerous goods.lane:

Anything appreciated. The bike is useless without the battery.
Mom of one


----------

